

100% Wooden bike to set land speed record - rezahazri
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2011/05/100-wooden-bike-primed-to-set-land-speed-record.php?campaign=th_rss

======
sajid
The headline is misleading. The story is about the land speed record for
wooden bikes.

